# killing johnson grass



## georgiahayman

I've got a field that is over run with johnson grass and I'm wanting to kill the jg and plow up and reseed. I thought about roundup but when I wick jg it comes back the next year so I didn't know if there was something better I could spray. All input appreciated!


----------



## Colby

What are you wanting to reseed with?


----------



## somedevildawg

Pastora is listed for Johnson grass I believe.....not sure how well it controls it tho....


----------



## Vol

Pastora works very well when the JG is about 16-18" tall.....it will get about 90% of the JG the first spraying. It will also kill fescues....it will set Orchard grass back hard but not kill it. It also sets bermudas back but will not kill them. What kind of grass(es) were you planning to replant? There is a waiting period on the replant for most grasses and legumes on the replant after spraying. Probably could spray now and replant in early spring.

Regards, Mike


----------



## siscofarms

There is NOTHING that's gonna kill the johnsongrass chemically . I would suggest doing your field work , plant the ground in a RR alfalfa and between the spraying and cutting it every 30 days , over the years you will eventually get it under control and kill a lot of it . . Just to put this out there, but JG makes a good hay if cut right , knee high . Just sayin


----------



## bluefarmer

Grazing will kill it, if that's a option.


----------



## Bonfire

I think you could dig up some johnson grass, hang it upside down on a clothes line for 60 days, put it back in the ground and it would start growing again.

If you disturb the root system by plowing or land prep, you could make it worse from cutting up the roots and spreading it.


----------



## georgiahayman

I was planning on planting a fescue orchard mix. I was thinking about something like Pastora but didn't know how soon I could plant after spraying.


----------



## Vol

georgiahayman said:


> I was planning on planting a fescue orchard mix. I was thinking about something like Pastora but didn't know how soon I could plant after spraying.


Looks like about a 4 month wait on fescues....on the numbered page 6 of the Pastora label it gives application information on killing Johnson Grass at various growth stages.

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld9GU007.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby

bluefarmer said:


> Grazing will kill it, if that's a option.


Probably kill your cows first.


----------



## gradyjohn

Cultivate it ... fertilize it ... try to make a crop out of it ... it will die on you.


----------



## RockmartGA

Johnson grass is a prolific seed producer. Even if you wick it or burn it down with Roundup, you will still have a seed bed in the ground that will come up the following year. You have to keep after it and keep it mowed or grazed down where it will not produce seed heads.

Sorta hard to do though - I think Johnson grass grows faster than Kudzu.....


----------



## Fireman355

Bonfire told me about something called Maverick, it is 320$ for 20 oz. around here, it comes in a granulated or a crystal form that mixes in your tank, 1 ounce per acre, you also need to use a surfantant and I added a gallon of 2 4 D. It killed the johnson grass and it has not come back so far this year.


----------



## rjmoses

Plateau (imazapic) is labeled for JG. But---It's expensive---$800/gallon last time I bought it. Panoramic is a generic replacement and goes for about $200/gallon. Application rate is 8-12 ounces/acre.

Ralph


----------



## SilentH

I've used Pastora on vasey with "no kill"! I'm using Impose this week at 10 ounces per acre and 16 ounces of Roundup on my vasey grass. I've attached impose label PDF which talks I'm detail of the when's, what's, and how's to use it effectively.

Impose has the same exact chemical percentage as Plateau and Panoramic

http://www.adama.com/us/en/Images/ld86B001_tcm13-3435.pdf


----------



## somedevildawg

SilentH said:


> I've used Pastora on vasey with "no kill"! I'm using Impose this week at 10 ounces per acre and 16 ounces of Roundup on my vasey grass. I've attached impose label PDF which talks I'm detail of the when's, what's, and how's to use it effectively.
> Impose has the same exact chemical percentage as Plateau and Panoramic
> http://www.adama.com/us/en/Images/ld86B001_tcm13-3435.pdf


Once again, Vasey is not listed for Pastora.....johnson grass is.....

If you use 10 of impose and 16 of roundup this time of year, you'll be lucky to have a stand persist through winter. This is not the time to be broadcasting selectives such as impose, panoramic, etc. 
deep root establishment is necessary for winter survival and stand longevity. Good luck on that one, I would advise against that method. Vasey is easily controlled in Bermuda grass, much easier to control in spring with impose.....you can leave the roundup in the barn.


----------



## SilentH

somedevildawg said:


> Once again, Vasey is not listed for Pastora.....johnson grass is.....
> 
> If you use 10 of impose and 16 of roundup this time of year, you'll be lucky to have a stand persist through winter. This is not the time to be broadcasting selectives such as impose, panoramic, etc.
> deep root establishment is necessary for winter survival and stand longevity. Good luck on that one, I would advise against that method. Vasey is easily controlled in Bermuda grass, much easier to control in spring with impose.....you can leave the roundup in the barn.


You are correct, vasey is not on the Pastora label. I went from a direct recommendation of the Dupont Representative, who obviously steered me wrong.

In terms of Impose and Panoramic, which is the same, I have research and checked with the company on spraying and where I am in Texas my first freeze usually doesn't hit until late November, so I will get some set back in the spring however my coastal will be fine. I may reduce the Panoramic to 6 ounces per acre, but somewhere in the 6 - 10 range. My contact used Panoramic on his own field with 12 ounces of panoramic and 16 ounces of RoundUP in the fall season and he did have some slow recovery in the spring of his coastal of 30 to 60 days and then it was fine.

What's your experience using Impose, Plateau or Panoramic? Have you used them before and what were your results? Lastly what do you recommend for my vasey grass? What product and when and why?

Looking for suggestions...


----------



## somedevildawg

Sorry for the highjack, but here is how I handled Vasey grass IIRC, it been about 5 years......not sure if yours is persistent all over your fields or not, doesn't really matter, Vasey is generally in lower lying areas where it thrives, but I've seen it everywhere.....
At the first sign of green up I spread 90upa of N and 150upa of K, (long before that, I have spread approx 1 tpa of lime) I let the Bermuda green up which IIRC, was around may 10-15....somewhere in there. It's important with impose to achieve full green up before spraying. I didn't mix with 2-4d or anything other than an adjuvant. I believe the rate was 8oz pa but I could possibly be wrong.....purty sure tho....
It will stunt the Bermuda and you will notice some yellowing, but within about 20-30 days, the grass be fine.....once I eradicated the Vasey, I kept some handy in the spot sprayer and would go get em as I saw them, I have one in my field right now, have to take care of it in the A.M. Impose works on burrs as well....
The reason I like Pastora for my fields is (1) I can spray right at green up and (2) it doesn't stunt the Bermuda like panoramic/impose and most others, (3) it controls most all of our southern weeds with a few exceptions, crabgrass being another one  (4) it suppresses Bahia an enemy of my Bermuda grass fields...
But I'm makin hay for the horsey market, my customers don't want Baha'i so I don't want it either, if that's not a concern.....but it will not suppress Vasey grass.
I think they all do a great job controlling and suppressing their listed weeds/grasses....I think the Pastora stunts Bermuda the least which means I get into the field faster to bale, what I get paid to do....very damn little I might add....to that end is why I choose Pastora.
Ultimately you would like to form a dense enuf sod to only spray 2-4d and be done with it....unfortunately none of my fields quality for that...


----------



## SilentH

Yes, guess I did jump or high jack this...my apologies... I'll post before and after pics on my original post... Yes, agree usually low lying areas that stay wet, well that's not the case in my coastal fields, and yes it's everywhere. I cut and bale for myself for I'm a weekend warrior, so if I could knock out all the vasey out with Impose and only have one cut next year then I would gladly accept that result.

Thanks and sorry for highjacking the post... All these perennial grasses are tough for there roots are deep and wide!


----------

